# Today Just Like Any Other Day At The Grocery Store



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon the store was packed with people and I thought this will be the norm until the virus scare goes away. Today driving by the same grocery store I saw the parking lot was far from full. I drove in and went in the store and was shocked to see it was actually less full than a typical Saturday afternoon. I stocked up on a whole bunch of food enough for  couple weeks after seeing what is going on in Spain and France. The reason I stocked up I Texas is saying if we experience a spike in the number of cases (and most likely we will with no testing available) getting medical help may be difficult. I think I saw 252 Italians died today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Glad you were able to get the things you need.  I went past a grocery store last night and the parking lot was full but don't know if it was tonight (Saturday).  I hope everyone got what they needed.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

It's still pretty crazy here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 22, 2020)

Stores are starting to step up more up here. Limiting how many items of the same type. I simply picked up what I had used up.
While in the line at checkout 3 people were stopped , 2 with too much TP and one with a case of tuna. No one made too much of a scene.
Much better...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Linda Doc (Mar 22, 2020)

My local Giant announced that 6 am-7 am would be for those 60 and up. I thought, great! When I arrived yesterday morning at 5:45 am, the line was maybe 75 deep. There was no meat, hardly any laundry detergent except for the organic brand that was really expensive, the freezer section was bare, and most of the shelves were empty. There was one checker for all those people. I was really disappointed.


----------



## mikermeals (Mar 22, 2020)

Our grocery store in Chicago was out of 25% of what we needed.  Plenty of fresh produce, salmon, milk and eggs but out of bread, frozen fruit, fresh chicken and beef.  May make the trek to Costco today...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

I can only but 2 gallons of water.  This will last me 2 days.  (unable to drink tap water here as the water pipes are so old)


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I can only but 2 gallons of water.  This will last me 2 days.  (unable to drink tap water here as the water pipes are so old)


These are great:
https://www.amazon.com/ZeroWater-Pitcher-Quality-BPA-Free-Certified/dp/B0073PZ6O0


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> These are great:
> https://www.amazon.com/ZeroWater-Pitcher-Quality-BPA-Free-Certified/dp/B0073PZ6O0


That looks great!  I may order one. Price is good too.  Will that take out 120 years of (stuff) in these ancient water pipes?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

My husband went to buy milk yesterday and said the grocery store was pretty much the normal crowd for a Saturday.   Shelves were stocked, plenty of meat, dairy and produce... and people were keeping their distance.  He just grabbed the milk and got out pretty fast.  So far we have had no difficulty getting food or other supplies.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

I had to go to 2 stores today but finally got a lot of fresh organic chicken and fruit. Will go elsewhere tomorrow for paper products and cooking oils. This is getting difficult, but I'm buy as much as I can, and think I can use, and take my mom to get her groceries as well. Mission for the day accomplished. 

The stores are hiking up prices on poultry as it's the number 1 thing to sell out fast. Frozen vegs now have a limit set by the store of 4 per person. I'm getting vitamins also as those are becoming scarce and I do take several a day. No paper products in sight, but will try again. At least gas prices are low cuz now I have to really travel to find my food and stuff.


----------



## mikermeals (Mar 22, 2020)

I did not go to Costco...too crowded and now paranoid about being around too many people.  Have ordered a few things from Costco online.  Had a birthday dinner for my wife on Google Hangout where are kids participated though on line video chat...pretty cool but pretty depressing as they live close by but Chicago is in lockdown.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> That looks great!  I may order one. Price is good too.  Will that take out 120 years of (stuff) in these ancient water pipes?


Probably.  The filter has 5 layers of different materials.  The pitcher comes with a water tester that displays the number of PPM (Parts Per Million)TDS (Total Dissolved Solids). When I got mine, I used it to test tap water, Arrowhead & Sparkletts bottled water and water from the Zero Filter. Big surprise.
Tap water:  182 (varies by location.)  The pitcher also includes a chart that shows the TDS of different areas.
Sparkletts Bottled Water:  282  (BIG surprise)
Arrowhead Bottled Water:  261
Water after going through the Zero Filter:  0.  The instructions say to replace the filter when it reads 006.  That usually takes 2-3 months. Depends on location.  I detect no difference in taste between bottled water & the Zero filtered water.

Also interesting that bottled water tastes good in spite of the high TDS.  I think they add certain minerals to it so it tastes good or people wouldn't keep buying it.
The pitcher (or the larger square-shaped dispenser) includes one filter.  The price is good because I think they make their money on the filters, which are $15.00 each.  But they are a great company to deal with.  I dropped my pitcher on the counter & the little hinged door broke off. The pitcher was still useable.  I phoned the company & asked if I could buy that small plastic part.  They sent me a whole new pitcher, filter & tester. They didn't even charge me shipping.

I've tried the PUR & Brita filter pitchers.  The PUR was OK - until the filters started to not last very long.  The water stopped going through the filter after only a couple of weeks.  They probably cheapened out on the manufacture.   And the pitcher started leaking after a few weeks.  The Brita filter leaked bits of carbon from the filter into the water because the filter is not well designed; the screen at the top of the filter was not fine enough.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Win 231:  Thank you for all that information! You sold me!  This will get me through the virus seclusion!  Problem solved! hey!  I really appreciate your help!  This is going to help me a lot!


----------

